# Conditional Offer of Employment



## IntlBr (22 Jan 2008)

So, I'm back with another question.  After searching the forums and turning up nothing, I turn to you, the brave readers of army.ca

Just to refresh my situation in everyone's mind:  I am a Pte in the PRes, and I have applied for a CT to the RegF via the ROTP (acronyms much?).

I signed a conditional offer of employment a few weeks ago, and was pickled tink to have been given this.  That said, I know my file is being sent to CFRG HQ in order to be reveiwed by the ROTP selection board at the end of the month.

What then, is the significance of the conditional offer?  I've applied for INT O, and know there are only 10 (I've heard "Maybe 11") positions pan-Canada.  Does the offer mean anything?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (23 Jan 2008)

IntlBr said:
			
		

> Does the offer mean anything?



Not really; it just allows the Recruting Centre to start processing your application.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2008)

Why don't you ask someone at the GD recruiting center if you need the info so badly and in a timely fashion?  Are you scared of them??


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Jan 2008)

IntlBr said:
			
		

> This thread is getting a fair amount of hits - surely someone must have an idea on the importance of a Conditional Offer of Employment!
> 
> You've all signed one before, haven't you?



Just because I can see a dog pile coming, and seeing that the MODs might be giving you a warning soon; I'll throw a little insight at you;

COEs are there to cover all that is required of the CFRC to process your App.  Basically, the COE statement, and I'm paraphrasing, is "just because you applied and met all the standards doesn't mean you will necessarily be offered a job in the CF." 

And, just for future reference; all this information is available above where you sign... you should really read anything you sign your name to.  You could have very well signed a conditional offer of _lobotomy_, and by not having read it would then leave it to you as a "personal problem". This is probably why no one is answering your question.

Read before you sign anything... then you wouldn't have to ask about what you signed after you signed it.


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Jan 2008)

Just to clarify;

Reference: DND/CF Backgounder 
(found by google-fu "conditional offer of employment", "Canadian Forces")



> Conditional Offer of Enrolment. The second step is a short application. Applicants will then write a brief aptitude test and if successful, a "conditional offer of employment" will be made. This is based solely on the information available at the time it is made and applicants will still have to progress through the medical, the fitness evaluation and the interview. Acceptance of this conditional offer of employment does not bind the applicant to enroll in the Canadian Forces, nor does it bind the Canadian Forces to enroll the applicant.




I hope that answers your question.


----------



## IntlBr (23 Jan 2008)

Thanks piper - this is as I expected.  Although peculiarly, I signed it after the interview, before updating my CFAT and before updating my medical.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (23 Jan 2008)

IntlBr said:
			
		

> Thanks piper - this is as I expected.  Although peculiarly, I signed it after the interview, before updating my CFAT and before updating my medical.
> 
> Appreciate the help!



It's normally done with the CFAT (along with other assorted paperwork), which is normally before the interview: as I said below, it simply allows the recruiting centre to process your application (this used to be part of my job).  Relax, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## jalara (9 Feb 2008)

It also gives the recruiters legal permission to inquire about certain things (ie/ drug use) that the Privacy Acts would otherwise proclude them from asking.


----------

